

An introduction to Cascalog (slides) - omakase
http://www.slideshare.net/nathanmarz/cascalog

======
there
slideshare, please take a cue from scribd and ditch the flash

~~~
qhoxie
Looks pretty nice in the new viewer:
[http://www.scribd.com/documents/31059967/An-introduction-
to-...](http://www.scribd.com/documents/31059967/An-introduction-to-Cascalog)

aside: Born and raised in Tucson - kudos for starting-up there!

